# Bicycling Related Urogenital Disorders



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

This was posted on the general discussion forum but I pasted in the relevant section on woman at the bottom. You probably won't thank me for it. 

http://www.urosource.com/fileadmin/user_upload/european_urology/PIIS0302283804005627.pdf

BTW it's from 2005. There may be other more current reviews

14. Women too. . .
Sexual and urinary symptoms associated with
bicycle riding exist also in female bicyclists. The
anatomical course of the pudendal artery and nerve
within Alcock canal and its orientation medial to the
pubis is homologous in males and females. Hence,
similar types of sexual and urinary dysfunction may
occur when these structures are compressed during
bicycling. LaSalle et al. reported that approximately
a third of 282 female members of a bicycling club had
experience of perineal trauma, 19% of which were
associated with hematuria or dysuria, and 34% with
perineal numbness. The frequency and the severity of
these symptoms were related to bicycling exposure as
measured in weekly cycling hours and miles, and
lifetime cycling hours and miles [61]. Also Doursounian
et al., reported that female cyclists have significantly
more urological complaints including difficulty
in achieving orgasm, difficult urination, hematuria,
perineal numbness, and chronic perineal pain [29].
The bicyclist’s vulva which was described above, is
another typical lesion characteristic of female high
level cycling competitors and is correlated with more
intense and longer training [56].


----------



## Kernyl (Dec 23, 2011)

Well, isn't that pleasant.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

This will help you avoid those problems. Nothing to squeeze or rub against.

moonsaddle.com

Looks funny, works great.


----------

